# Traditional Mexican Food



## yanny (Dec 25, 2006)

I absolutley love Mexican food, especially the Yucatan regional foods. Anyone want to share there favorite recipes for Salsa's, Sauces and especially Refried Beans? I was recently told by someone that they put flour in their beans. Does anyone else do that? Is it traditional?


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

No its not traditional.....there is enough starch in the beans to thicken
them naturally.....Cochinita Pibil is a personal favorite of mine....


----------



## epicous (Aug 12, 2004)

I use flour to thicken the beans broth, forming a kind of stew.


----------



## catheyj (Sep 16, 2007)

This is one of my favorite Party salsas.. I like to make it on the chunky side. 

Tomato Salsa

Ingredients:
2 Cups chopped tomatoes
½ Cup Chopped onion
½ Cup chopped green pepper
1 or 2 jalapenos, seeded and minced
1 T sugar
1 tsp. Salt
½ tsp coriander
½ tsp oregano
2 T oil
1 T lime or lemon juice
1 T vinegar
8 oz tomato sauce

Directions:
Combine all in a large bowl. Cover and chill.


----------

